# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  ऐसा स्वाद जो हमेशा रहा याद

## sangita_sharma

हम अपने जीवन में कई जगहों के कई प्रकार के व्यंजनों का लुफ्त उठते हे कई बार ऐसा स्वाद मिलता हे जो फिर कंही नहीं मिलता
आपके स्कुल या कॉलेज के केंटिन की स्पेशल चाय हो या खोमचे वाली कोई चाट,
 नुक्कड़ के समोसे हो या किसी बड़े मोल की किसी शॉप से खरीदी कोई बर्गर आपकी मम्मी के बनाए राजमा चावल हो या मिस्सी रोटी वाइफ का बनाया केक हो या दादी का बनाया हलवा
 पडोसी के बाग़  से चुराए आम हो या किसी एयर लाइंस ने  सर्व किया कोई विशेष व्यंजन  क्या आपको ऐसा कोई स्वाद याद हे जो आप आज तक न भूले हो तो यंहा अपने मित्रो के साथ उस स्वाद को बांटिये कान्हा खाया था और हो सके तो उस विशेष व्यंजन को बनाने की विधि भी प्रेषित कीजिये

----------


## sangita_sharma

मुझे अपनी सासू माँ के हाथ के बनाये पानी पूरी मम्मी  के हाथ का बनाया आलू पराठें का स्वाद भुलाए नहीं भूलता
  पता नहीं क्यों मेरी बनाई इन दो चीजों में इन दोनों के हाथो का स्वाद कभी नहीं आ पाता
और भी कई चीज़े हे जैसे हमारे शहर के एक रेस्टोरेंट में मिलने वाले पिन व्हील सेंडविच का स्वाद कंही और नहीं मिलता

----------


## surekha.baheti

jaipur me kaunsa restorent hai aisa???



> मुझे अपनी सासू माँ के हाथ के बनाये पानी पूरी मम्मी  के हाथ का बनाया आलू पराठें का स्वाद भुलाए नहीं भूलता
>   पता नहीं क्यों मेरी बनाई इन दो चीजों में इन दोनों के हाथो का स्वाद कभी नहीं आ पाता
> और भी कई चीज़े हे जैसे हमारे शहर के एक रेस्टोरेंट में मिलने वाले पिन व्हील सेंडविच का स्वाद कंही और नहीं मिलता

----------


## sangita_sharma

> jaipur me kaunsa restorent hai aisa???


:question:central 14

----------


## surekha.baheti

aap hans rahi hai.....kya aap jaipur ki nahi hai, agar hai to us resto ka naam to bataye



> :question:central 14

----------


## pony_s

एक बार मेरे पास आ जाओ  जो बोलोगी वही बनाकर खिला  दुगा |

----------


## cutezoya

mujhe apni mummy ke haat ke banaye hue kadhai chicken pasand hai

----------


## navinc4u

> हम अपने जीवन में कई जगहों के कई प्रकार के व्यंजनों का लुफ्त उठते हे कई बार ऐसा स्वाद मिलता हे जो फिर कंही नहीं मिलता
> आपके स्कुल या कॉलेज के केंटिन की स्पेशल चाय हो या खोमचे वाली कोई चाट,
>  नुक्कड़ के समोसे हो या किसी बड़े मोल की किसी शॉप से खरीदी कोई बर्गर आपकी मम्मी के बनाए राजमा चावल हो या मिस्सी रोटी वाइफ का बनाया केक हो या दादी का बनाया हलवा
>  पडोसी के बाग़  से चुराए आम हो या किसी एयर लाइंस ने  सर्व किया कोई विशेष व्यंजन  क्या आपको ऐसा कोई स्वाद याद हे जो आप आज तक न भूले हो तो यंहा अपने मित्रो के साथ उस स्वाद को बांटिये कान्हा खाया था और हो सके तो उस विशेष व्यंजन को बनाने की विधि भी प्रेषित कीजिये


*लखनऊ की चाट खास कर नाका हिंडोला पर मिलाने वाली दही चटनी की मटर की टिक्की ,राम असारे की मलाईगिलौरी , गणेश गंज की आलू की टिक्की . बाजपेयी की कचौरी कितने नाम बताऊँ लेकिन अब काठमांडू में आ कर इन सब स्वाद को तरस गया , ये सब व्यंजन बहुत मंहगे नहीं बल्की आम आदमी की पंहुच में थे*

----------


## guruji

आज से लगभग तीस साल पहले मसूरी(उत्तरखण्ड) में एक घर में खाए घर के ही बने उड़द की दाल के भुने हुए पापड़

----------


## Krish13

> आज से लगभग तीस साल पहले मसूरी(उत्तरखण्ड) में एक घर में खाए घर के ही बने उड़द की दाल के भुने हुए पापड़


गुरु जी आप कभी मेरे यहाँ आईये फिर मेँ आपको घर के ही बने उड़द दाल के पापड़, मूँग दाल के पापड़ और चावल के पापड़ जरुर खिलाउगा॥

----------


## navinc4u

*मजेदार बात ये है पञ्च सितारा होटल में सेफ द्वरा बनाये गए खाने जिसमे वो हजार खूबियाँ बता देगा से किसी आम हलवाई पर मिलाने वाले खाने में ज्यादा स्वाद होता है और खूबी पूछने पर वो हमेश इस्वर को धन्यबाद देता दिखेगा की उसने उसके हाथ में स्वाद दिया 
शाकाहारी होने के कारण में मैंने तो स्वाद नहीं लिया लेकिन मेरे सारे दोस्तों को लखनऊ के  टुंडे के कवाव बहुत पसंद थे  और टुंडे हमेश अपने पूर्वज और अल्लाह का सुक्रिया करते थे की उनका खाना लोगो को पसंद आता है कोई अभिमान नहीं की इतने लोग उनके कबाब की तारीफ करते है हमेशा नम्रता की मूर्ति*

----------


## guruji

क्या आपके घर में उर्द की दाल की उर्दी (वड़ियाँ या बड़ियाँ) भी बनाई जाती हैं?



> गुरु जी आप कभी मेरे यहाँ आईये फिर मेँ आपको घर के ही बने उड़द दाल के पापड़, मूँग दाल के पापड़ और चावल के पापड़ जरुर खिलाउगा॥

----------


## Krish13

> क्या आपके घर में उर्द की दाल की उर्दी (वड़ियाँ या बड़ियाँ) भी बनाई जाती हैं?


जी हाँ बड़ियाँ बनाई जाती है
यदि आप कहे तो मै भेज सकता हूँ आपके लिये बड़ियाँ॥

----------


## kinnu m23

roj khata hu...apni col ke bahar ke gol gappe....malviya nagar me...ha ha

----------


## navinc4u

*दिल्ली मे लक्ष्मी नगर मे मिलने वाली मूंग की दाल की मुंगौडी , शहजंहा रोड की मिक्स चाट ,हर चौराहे पर मिलने वाले मटर कुल्छे , मुलातनी मोठ की कचौरी*

----------


## Krish13

> क्या आपके घर में उर्द की दाल की उर्दी (वड़ियाँ या बड़ियाँ) भी बनाई जाती हैं?



बड़ियाँ..................
Attachment 318150

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये शेप अलग हे हम ऊँगली  से तोड़ते हे और एक गोल कटोरी में चार छेद करवा कर लम्बी बड़ियाँ भी तोड़ते हे आपके यंहा बन गई? हम तो जब और अच्छी ठण्ड पड़ेगी तब बनाएँगे

----------


## Krish13

> ये शेप अलग हे हम ऊँगली  से तोड़ते हे और एक गोल कटोरी में चार छेद करवा कर लम्बी बड़ियाँ भी तोड़ते हे आपके यंहा बन गई? हम तो जब और अच्छी ठण्ड पड़ेगी तब बनाएँगे


जी हमारे यहाँ अच्छी ठंड ही पड़ रही है इसलिये हमने बना ली और हमारे यहाँ ज्यादातर इसी शेप मेँ बड़ियाँ बनती है।
शायद ऐसी मान्यता है कि बड़ियोँ पर ओस पड़ने से स्वाद अच्छा होता है॥

----------


## swami ji

> क्या आपके घर में उर्द की दाल की उर्दी (वड़ियाँ या बड़ियाँ) भी बनाई जाती हैं?


आपको में भेज सकता हू  मेरे घर आभी ही बनायीं हे  आप मुझे आपका अदद  पम कर दे ,,,,
राजवी र

----------


## guruji

क्या आप और ठण्ड बढ़ने की उम्मीद कर रही हैं?



> ये शेप अलग हे हम ऊँगली  से तोड़ते हे और एक गोल कटोरी में चार छेद करवा कर लम्बी बड़ियाँ भी तोड़ते हे आपके यंहा बन गई? हम तो जब और अच्छी ठण्ड पड़ेगी तब बनाएँगे

----------


## guruji

कई स्थानों पर पिट्ठी में खमीर उठा कर उर्द (उड़द) की बड़ियां बनाई जाती हैं।
मुझे भी आती तो हैं बनानी !

----------


## sangita_sharma

अभी वो संलग्न फाइल खुल नहीं रही हे

----------


## Krish13

> कई स्थानों पर पिट्ठी में खमीर उठा कर उर्द (उड़द) की बड़ियां बनाई जाती हैं।
> मुझे भी आती तो हैं बनानी !


आपका तरीका कैसा है बड़ियाँ बनाने का?

----------


## guruji

उड़द की धुली दाल(या छिलके वाली दाल को एक रात भिगो कर सुबह मसल कर छिलका उतार कर) भीगी, फ़ूली दाल को पीस कर पिट्ठी बना कर रात भर के लिए रख दें ताकि उसमें हल्का सा खमीर उठ जाए।
सुबह को इसमें काली मिर्च, धनिया को मोट पीस कर व साबुत जीरा और हींग मिलाएँ। इच्छानुसार लाल मिर्च व गर्म मसाला भी डाल सकते हैं। इस पिट्ठी को खूब मथ कर एक चटाई पर  हाथ से बड़ियाँ तोड़ें ! एक बर्तन में हींग घुला पानी भी साथ रखा जाता है और बार बार इस बर्तन में उंगलियाँ डुबो कर बड़ियाँ तोड़ी जाती है।

----------


## Krish13

गुरु जी बड़ियाँ बनाने का आपका  तरीका और मेरा तरीका बिलकुल एक जैसा है॥
मै बड़ियोँ मेँ कुम्हड़ा (जिस से पैठा बनता है) किस कर मिलाता हूँ, जिससे बड़ियोँ का स्वाद और अच्छा आता है॥

----------


## draculla

मुझे मेरे हाथों से बनाया हुआ कोई भी खाना अच्छा लगता है...मेरी मम्मी इडली और सांभर बहुत बढ़ियां बनाती है.
मेरी मौसेरी बहन का बनाया हुआ पनीर का कोई आयटम......मेरे शहर का समोसा और खमन पुरे वड़ोदरा में कोई मेच नहीं कर कर पाता है.

----------


## sangita_sharma

क्या क्या बना लेते हे आप मित्र ड्रेक्युला जी

----------


## sangita_sharma

जयपुर मै एक छोटी सी रेस्टोरेंट हे मुझे नाम नहीं याद हे और कंहा हे वो भी नहीं याद हे वंहा सीढिया चढ़ कर ऊपर जाना पड़ता हे बहुत ही छोटी रेस्टोरेंट हे इतनी छोटी की चलने की जगह भी नहीं होती पर वंहा की '''कुल्हड़ वाली लस्सी''' मै कभी नहीं भूल पाती | शायद जयपुर के किसी फेमस थिएटर' के पास ही हे वो

----------


## Sameerchand

*इस सूत्र में जो मुझे सबसे अच्छी और दिलचस्प बात जो लगी वो हैं इस सूत्र का शीर्षक...."ऐसा स्वाद जो हमेशा रहा याद"........सच में काफी आकर्षक शीर्षक हैं.......ओरिजिनल और अपना.......सीमाजी इसे पेटेंट करा लीजिये..... :)*:clap:

----------


## shahanshah

​मुझे भी आती है कुकिंग ........ इ लव कुकिंग

----------


## shahanshah

मैं अपने मन का बनाया हुआ बेसन की सरसों वाली सब्जी कभी नहीं भूलता .....इ लव दिस ............इसका मैं रेसिपे भी लिखूंगा ........

----------


## shahanshah

*सॉरी मन नहीं माँ*

----------


## sangita_sharma

तो फिर दीजिये मित्र रेसिपी

----------


## shahanshah

> तो फिर दीजिये मित्र रेसिपी


ओके कल रात में पक्का !

----------


## labalab

तुंगनाथ यात्रा पर वहां स्थित एक नुक्कड़ के  दुकानदार  द्वारा लकड़ी की आंच पर बना कर  पहाड़ी चावल, पालक की सब्जी और पहाड़ी घी पिघला कर जो भोजन परोसा था उस भोजन ने आत्मा को भी तृप्त कर दिया था. भोजन के लिए पानी भी वही की बर्फ को पिघला कर प्रयोग किया गया था. अलौकिक और अद्भुत अनुभव ही कहूँगा.

----------


## Raja44

हमेँ तो सिर्फ खाना आता है घरेलु पापड बडीयां राबोडी से लेकर होटल ढाबोँ का खाना सब कुछ भा जाता है

----------


## umabua

बनारस में गोदौलिया पर मिलने वाले विभिन्न स्वाद के अचार .... 
वाह... क्या चटखारेदार......

----------


## SunnyLion660

दिल्ली के छोलेवाले भटुरे...............

----------


## sangita_sharma

आप सभी मित्रो का सूत्र पर अपने विचार बताने हेतु आप सभी मित्रो का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## munnuji11

> बनारस में गोदौलिया पर मिलने वाले विभिन्न स्वाद के अचार .... 
> वाह... क्या चटखारेदार......


और कचौड़ीगली की कचौड़ियां भी ……………।

----------


## Aljheta

जयपुर में रावत की कचोरी खाई थी /वो भी जबरदस्त थी /

----------

